# Warten auf das AMS 125 K 24 2008...



## gibbonhh (23. Oktober 2007)

Moin!

Ich suche hier Leute, die sich auch oben genanntes Bike bestellt haben!

Vielleicht kann man sich hier über Kaufdatum, Preis, Ausstattung und aversierten Liefertermin austauschen und vielleicht die ersten Bilder von den Bikes posten!?

Ich habe meins in Black n Red bestellt. Es soll im November kommen und ich werde mir komplett die `08 XT anbauen lassen!

Freu mich auf Antworten!

gibbon


----------



## walter1304 (24. Oktober 2007)

Hi, 

sagen wir so, die Bestellung ist noch nicht definitiv. Aber es soll genau dieses Bike werden. Mein Händler rechnet damit, dass die ersten Mitte November eintreffen. Im Preis ist er mir schon ordentlich entgegengekommen. Black 'red sie geil aus  
Warum Du das Teil komplett auf XT umbaust, verstehe ich nicht ganz. Die Teile in der Originalversion (K24) sind doch ok ?! 

Gruss 
Walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gibbonhh (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Ich bin seit Jahren an Shimano gewöhnt und habe x.9 und die neue XT im Laden angeguckt und verglichen. Da sagt mir die XT wesentlich mehr zu.

Was will denn Dein Händler für das Rad haben? Ich bin nach jetzigem Stand bei 2199 Euro...,also 100 Euro unter der UvPE von Cube. Habe aber auch noch nicht richtig mit dem Handeln losgelegt. Zumal die XT ein Tick billiger als die Sram ist müsste da noch mehr rauszuholen sein...


----------



## walter1304 (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, 

bin bei 1.950,-- EUR  Barzahlung ist allerdings Voraussetzung. 

Gruss 
Walter


----------



## gibbonhh (24. Oktober 2007)

uiiii...

...dann muss ich wohl noch ein bischen Gas geben!


----------



## Flashbackville (25. Oktober 2007)

AMS 125 K 24 2008
black anodized 
bestellt 29.09.2007
soll kommen bis 31.11.2007
2050,00 incl. vorortservice 10km
Anzahlung 250 (absolut ok manche wollen den kompl. Preis)
händler 6 . . . .
xt08 kassette und schaltwerk bau ich mir von meinem alten ein
hinten racing ralph 08

g. andy


----------



## Andreas_M (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

hab mir das AMS 125 in Black´n Red gleich nach der Messe bestellt.

Händler hat es angeblich so mitte ende November, aber ich brauch es eh erst ende Februar. Is auf jedenfall ein geiles Bike, ich beglückwünsche euch für eure gute Entscheidung. Umbau von Sram auf XT kann ich jedenfalls nicht nachvollziehen. 

Frage: Der Laufradsatz der da verbaut wird ist nicht auf der DT Swiss HP zu finden, hat jemand ne Ahnung ob der was taugt, könnte nämlich auch noch Crossmaxx Felgen aufziehen.


----------



## gibbonhh (25. Oktober 2007)

Tja, Schaltung ist halt auch ein Stückweit Geschmacksache und über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten Ich sag ja nicht, das SRAM schlechter ist. 

Ich habe mein Bike am 1.10. bestellt. Mitte November wurde mir als Liefertermin genannt. 200 Euro Anzahlung. In dem o.a. Preis sind zwei Inspektionen beinhaltet.

Die Systemlaufräder kenne ich auch nicht und habe auch nichts dazu gefunden. Ich habe noch einen Satz Mavic Crossland tubeless auf dem Dachboden. Da kommen Scheiben für die ORO ran und dann habe ich einen Wechsellaufradsatz. In der Stadt fahre ich mein Rad mit Slicks und brauche so nicht immer neue Reifen aufziehen.


----------



## ThePicknicker (16. November 2007)

hi, hat denn jetz schon einer von den mitte November Lieferterminen eins bekommen?! Hab mein schwarzes K24 am 2.10. bestellt und nach anfangs "vllt Ende Oktober, aber eher Anfang November" bin ich jetz bei KW 47/48 gelandet.
Falls ihr es noch nich habt, wann is neuer Termin?!


----------



## citycobra (16. November 2007)

habe ebenfalls das ams125 k24 in black'n'red bestellt. ich war heute bei meinem händler und wollte mal nach den aktuellen lieferzeiten hören. der zuständige war leider grad nicht im haus und ich sollte morgen einen rückruf erhalten.

sobald ich nähere infos habe gebe ich bescheid. hatte mein bike am 05.11.07 bestellt.

ich glaube die erste zeit werde ich das bike mit ins bettchen nehmen.


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (16. November 2007)

citycobra schrieb:


> habe ebenfalls das ams125 k24 in black'n'red bestellt. ich war heute bei meinem händler und wollte mal nach den aktuellen lieferzeiten hören. der zuständige war leider grad nicht im haus und ich sollte morgen einen rückruf erhalten.
> 
> sobald ich nähere infos habe gebe ich bescheid. hatte mein bike am 05.11.07 bestellt.
> 
> ich glaube die erste zeit werde ich das bike mit ins bettchen nehmen.



dann musst du noch länger alleine schlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flashbackville (17. November 2007)

Kw50


----------



## gibbonhh (17. November 2007)

Ich habe gestern bei meinem Händler nachgefragt und nun Anfang Dezember genannt bekommen...Es bleibt spannend


----------



## BEEF (21. November 2007)

Hi,

mal ne Frage, die mir eben so in den Sinn gekommen ist 

ich war gestern auch beim Cube händler, da ich mir ja fast sicher nen AMS 125 (oder nur 100) holen will.. da ist mir aufgefallen das überall Klickpedalen dran waren.. und zuhause beim prospekt (Cubeseite) anschauen ist mir dann aufgefallen das von Cube wohl so geliefert werden?  Sind das reine Klickers? das ams 125 war noch nicht da beim händler, deshalb hab ich nicht drauf gesessen..

ist mir eben nur so nebenbei aufgefallen.. 

Gruss chris


----------



## citycobra (21. November 2007)

BEEF schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal ne Frage, die mir eben so in den Sinn gekommen ist
> 
> ...



sowohl das ams125 als auch das ams pro werden als 2008er modell mit den "shimano m520" klickpedalen ausgeliefert.


----------



## BEEF (21. November 2007)

hmm ok, dann muss ich wohl erstmal kombis draufmachen.. oder tauschen..weiß nicht ob ich mir klickis drauf machen will


----------



## Crissi (28. November 2007)

12 Kw 2008... ...alle AMS...laut Stellungnahme von Cube.....sagt mein Händler...!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gibbonhh (28. November 2007)

DAS will ich nicht glauben!!
In einem anderen Threat hat gerade ein AMS 125 Besteller geschrieben, dass sein Rad heute oder morgen beim Händler sein soll! Hier scheint jeder Händler was anderes zu berichten!
Wenn sich das wirklich noch soweit rauszieht, werde ich wohl auf ein Ghost amr umsteigen!
"Nerv"..


----------



## Flashbackville (28. November 2007)

hi, 
laut aussage von meinem händler, bei bestellungen nach KW45/46 07 kommen die bikes erst 2008


----------



## gibbonhh (28. November 2007)

Ich habe 40. KW (1.10.07) bestellt...bin gespannt...


----------



## citycobra (28. November 2007)

also ich hatte mein ams125 am 05.11.07 bestellt (anfang kw45) und habe von meinem händler die zusage für diese woche erhalten. aber wie bereits gesagt glaube ich es erst, wenn ich das bike ganz real vor mir stehen sehe.


----------



## Flashbackville (29. November 2007)

vor kw49 soll kein ams125 2008 raus gehen (mal sehen wer der erste ist)


----------



## ThePicknicker (29. November 2007)

das heißt das diese woche keins mehr raus geht... naja das passt ja zu meinen neuesten infos! hab grad mitm händler telefoniert, der dann mit cube und die meinten ende nächster woche is es beim händler.... da bin ich mal gespannt 
(bestellt am 2.10.)


----------



## fasj (29. November 2007)

Bestellt 9.10... 
Zwar im Fachhandel, aber nicht bei einem Cubehändler (Ghos..)
Schaun wer mal...

fasj


----------



## Ivonnche (29. November 2007)

Uih das glaub ich erst wenn mein Händler anruft, ich rechne nicht mehr dieses Jahr damit....... hätte mir doch ein Canyon holen sollen, die haben heute ihre neue Homepage aufgemacht und auch Express Lieferungen drin. Aber neeee ich wollte ja ein cube )))))))))))))))


----------



## jami (29. November 2007)

Habe heute mit einem Händler aus Regensburg telefoniert, dieser hat schon eine Lieferung  AMS125 bekommen. Nach seinen Angaben hat er 15Stück bekommen und 14sind schon verkauft. In seinem Laden hat er noch ein K18 in der Größe 18 Zoll .Was allerdings etwas seltsam ist,  die Farbe ist brown anodisiert, die es ja für dieses Modell laut Prospekt eigentlich so nicht gibt.


----------



## Flashbackville (30. November 2007)

K18 gibt es schon seit einigen wochen im laden aber von den K 24 sind noch keine ausgeliefert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baste_M (30. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich war auch bei dem Händler in Regensburg. Hab mir dort das AMS 125 angeschaut. Das war letzte Woche. Bei den Bikes handelt es sich um Rahmen der XT-Version, aber mit der K18 Ausstattung. Die Bikes hat er so von Cube bekommen, da die schwarz-matten Rahmen noch nicht lieferbar waren. Zu mir hat der Verkäufer jedoch gesagt, dass er 10 Bikes bekommen hat und 9 bereits verkauft sind... 
Ich hab mir dann ein AMS 125 Louise bei meinem Händler in Passau bestellt. Wenn das Bike bis April da ist bin ich zufrieden, da ich über den Winter noch mit meinem alten fahren werde.


----------



## Mc CUBE (1. Dezember 2007)

AMS 125 XT
Bestellt:  direkt nach der Messe.
Zusage für: mitte Okt,  anfang Nov., mitte Nov., ende Nov. Jetzt anfang Dez.

Eigentlich wie jedes Jahr.
Warum machen wir das mir, sind wir CUBE junger?
Ist doch so einmal Cube immer Cube, oder was meint Ihr?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (1. Dezember 2007)

Mc CUBE schrieb:


> Eigentlich wie jedes Jahr.
> Warum machen wir das mir, sind wir CUBE junger?
> Ist doch so einmal Cube immer Cube, oder was meint Ihr?



Da muss ich dir recht geben,
Hätte ich nicht so nen tollen Händler wäre vielleicht die Entscheidung ne andere Marke zu nehmen leichter.
Mein nächstes bike wird wieder eins von Cube, diesmal allerdings nen Rennradl, da in der Garage schon 3 Cubes stehen. (Stereo,Team,Pro)
Gruß


----------



## citycobra (3. Dezember 2007)

ich war heute auch mal wieder bei meinem händler und habe den aktuellen liefertermin (was für ein schlimmer wortlaut) angefragt. die erste welle der 125er ist nun unterwegs und dazu zählen auch die black'n'red modelle. mein bike soll nun in spätestens 14 tagen bei ihm eingetroffen sein. er hat mir hoch und heilig versprochen, dass ich es auf jeden fall unter den weihnachtsbaum legen kann. dafür war es schließlich auch gedacht.


----------



## gibbonhh (10. Dezember 2007)

Tja, da es sich ja wirklich zieht, mit den neuen Rädern, habe ich mal nach alternativen Aussschau gehalten..

Was haltet ihr denn von dem Canyon Nerve XC 8.0 - gleicher Preis, identische Ausstattung. Nur so gut aussehen wie das Black n Red tut es bei weitem nicht


----------



## Crissi (10. Dezember 2007)

gibbonhh schrieb:


> Tja, da es sich ja wirklich zieht, mit den neuen Rädern, habe ich mal nach alternativen Aussschau gehalten..
> 
> Was haltet ihr denn von dem Canyon Nerve XC 8.0 - gleicher Preis, identische Ausstattung. Nur so gut aussehen wie das Black n Red tut es bei weitem nicht



Ich habs getan... Nerve XC 6.0. Lieferzeit: !!!! 7 Tage !!!!!.

Aussehen vielleicht nicht so gut, aber die Auststattung etwas erlesener (im Vergl zum AMS k18).


----------



## messias (10. Dezember 2007)

gibbonhh schrieb:


> Tja, da es sich ja wirklich zieht, mit den neuen Rädern, habe ich mal nach alternativen Aussschau gehalten..
> 
> Was haltet ihr denn von dem Canyon Nerve XC 8.0 - gleicher Preis, identische Ausstattung. Nur so gut aussehen wie das Black n Red tut es bei weitem nicht
> 
> [/url]



Naja, aussehen ist ja immer Geschmackssache. Zugegeben, ich hab mir auch das K24 bestellt wegen der geilen Optik, aber wenn ich noch ewig drauf warten muss, dann gibts auch andere gute Bikes.

Canyon ist zum Beispiel auch in meiner Auswahl, zwischen dem genannten Nerve XC 8.0 und dem AMS 125 K24 gibts aber schon einige Unterschiede:
- weniger Federweg (vorn 100 statt 140, hinten 115 statt 125)
- besseres Schaltwerk (X.0 statt X.9)
- bessere Räder (Crossmax ST statt DT XRC 180)
 Rein von der Ausstattung her entspricht es damit eher dem AMS 125 XT. Vom Rahmen her eher dem AMS PRO. 
Ich würd das Canyon XC als etwas sportlicher einstufen als das Cube AMS 125. Sehr gute Bikes sind es sicherlich beide.


----------



## gibbonhh (10. Dezember 2007)

Schade, das Canyon auf solche Details wie durchgehende Schaltzughüllen verzichtet. Das finde ich am Cube sehr gut. Ist die Frage, ob man auf den Federweg verzichten kann. Ich möchte das Rad für Alpencross und Touren mit vielen Singletrails verwenden.


----------



## citycobra (10. Dezember 2007)

vor der entscheidung zum kauf eines ams125 war ich auch auf das canyon nerve xc gestoßen. was mich persönlich allerdings abgeschreckt hat war die meiner meinung nach viel zu robust wirkende schwinge des hinteren dämpfers. von der seite sieht das bike im katalog sehr gut aus aber wenn man mal eine draufsicht hat, dann sieht man nur noch diesen fetten geschmiedeten klotz. sieht meiner meinung nach absolut daneben aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gibbonhh (10. Dezember 2007)

tja, leider kann das ja auf der hp von canyon nicht sehen


----------



## citycobra (10. Dezember 2007)

gibbonhh schrieb:


> tja, leider kann das ja auf der hp von canyon nicht sehen



hier mal zwei beispiele, allerdings wirkt das in schwarz noch recht dezent.

http://bravellir.com/gallery/d/12273-2/DSC06439.JPG
http://bravellir.com/gallery/d/12290-1/DSC06446.JPG


----------



## gibbonhh (10. Dezember 2007)

Das wirkt wirklich sehr massiv! Beim AMS 125 hat mir gerade diese "dezente" bauweise sehr gefallen. Ich warte ja immer noch auf einen Anruf von meinem Händler, dass das AMS doch noch kommt. Obwohl bei meiner letzten Anfrage von Anfang Dezember die Rede war...ist der 10. noch Anfang Dezember....???

Fürs Canyon spricht wirklich die bessere Ausstattung...


----------



## ThePicknicker (12. Dezember 2007)

Also hab vorher mal bei Cube angerufen, die nette Dame meinte vor Januar hats der Händler nich .... 
Zwecks alternativen: was haltet ihr von HAIBIKE?
Der Händler in meiner nähe is zwar nur annähernd so kompetent wie der von Cube aber dafür kann ja das bike nix


----------



## Flashbackville (12. Dezember 2007)

Hi Picknicker, hast du der dame gesagt wer dein händler ist und wann du es bestellt hast? ich glaub langsam die drehen kompl. durch bei cube


----------



## Mc CUBE (12. Dezember 2007)

AMS 125 XT
Bestellt: direkt nach der Messe.
Zusage für: mitte Okt, anfang Nov., mitte Nov., ende Nov. ,anfang Dez. jetz Anfang Jan 2008

Eigentlich wie jedes Jahr.
Warum machen wir das mir, sind wir CUBE junger?
Halte das lansam nicht mehr aus. jetzt neuer Preisnachl.
Wir sollten alle Cube unter Druck setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gibbonhh (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe noch nichts wieder von meinem Händler gehört...wie schon mal geschrieben, war Anfang Dezember mein letzter Stand...

Ich finde das alle sehr befremdlich! Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, Liefertermine zu nennen, die einigermaßen realistisch sind - und nicht von Mitte Oktober bis Anfang Januar die Kunden immer wieder zu vertrösten...

UND was sich mir nicht erschließt, ist die Tatsache, dass hier Cube Mitarbeiter mitlesen und nicht ein Statement abgeben! Das wäre ja mal die Möglichkeit, die langsam überhitzenden Gemüter zu kühlen. 
Auch wenn ich weiß, das es sich bei den Modellen um 2008er handelt, hätte ich mich leichter damit abgefunden, wenn mir mein Händler von ANFANG an gesagt hätte, das der Liefertermin ins Jahr 08 fallen könnte und nicht dieses zweiwochen Geschiebe...Lange guck ich mir das nicht mehr an und dann geh ich zur Konkurrenz - Ghost und Canyon machen auch sehr gute Bikes!!


----------



## ThePicknicker (12. Dezember 2007)

@ Flashbackville

ja hab ihr den händler, welches bike, größe, farbe, ausstattung gesagt darauf meinte sie das sie wahrscheinlich nächste woche die rahmen bekommen und dann nach den feiertagen das bike dann verschickt wird, als sie dann den händler mit dem stichwort "januar" in verbindung gebracht hat hab ich eh alle hoffnungen auf 2007 verloren!!
Bin auch der meinung das sie halt einfach die termine "realistischer" angeben sollten und nich immer auf "ja es kommt bald nur noch eine woche usw." denn das vertrösten ärgert nur die kunden und als händler würd ich mich etwas im stich gefühlt vor kommen denn die werden in sachen lieferterminen ja genauso "verarscht" ums mal deutlich zu sagen....


----------



## Ivonnche (13. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hab auch von meinem Händler heut morgen keine Angaben mehr gemacht bekommen. 
Cube könnte ja sagen es liegt an den Rahmen die nicht lieferbar sind. Ich würde sofort nen Rahmen in brown nehmen nur in der Louise Ausstattung gibt es den ja nicht. 
Gestern war in ebay noch ein 2007 Modell drin. Bis ich dann zuschlagen wollte war es weg...........  Es war neu und für 1320,00 Sofortkauf...Hammer.

Könnte mir noch immer in den Hintern beißen.


----------



## Mc CUBE (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Ivonnche,

nach einem Telefonat mit Cube hat mein HÃ¤ndler mir angeboten kÃ¶nnte das Bike in braun haben.--- Cube hÃ¤tte braune Rahmen vorrÃ¤tig.âund kÃ¶nnten nach Wunsch verbaut werden.
Hoffe es hilft wenigstens Dir weiter.

Warte auf den schwarzen Rahmen aber mit neuem Preisnachlass---- Liefertermin  jetzt Anfang Januar  nur hat Cube leider nicht gesagt welches Jahr******


----------



## fasj (13. Dezember 2007)

was heißt hier preisnachlass ?

fasj


----------



## Mc CUBE (13. Dezember 2007)

Kann mir beim Händler noch was aus den Regalen nehmen.


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (13. Dezember 2007)

Mc CUBE schrieb:


> Kann mir beim Händler noch was aus den Regalen nehmen.



Das will ich auch, denn mein Händler hat noch einen schönen Rotwild Rahmen im Regal liegen


----------



## BEEF (13. Dezember 2007)

bin ja mal gespannt, mein Händler wollte sich eingentlich sicher heute melden, und sagen was sache ist.. sollten diese woche kommen. hat er auch nicht gemacht.. muss ich ihn morgen wieder anrufen, aber kann ich mir wohl sparen.. wenn hätte er ja angerufen ;(


----------



## Flashbackville (14. Dezember 2007)

Gespräch heute, definitiv noch keine schwarzen Rahmen für das AMS125 auf Lager, Lieferung wahrscheinlich KW51,
Auslieferung der fertigen bikes frühestens KW1 (für die die rechtzeitig bestellt hatten) 
Würde sofort ein anderes bike mit der Ausstattung nehmen auch wenn es ein paar hundert mehr kostet,
aber keins gefällt mir so wie das shit cube.  
Ich werde weiter warten


----------



## dermarcuse (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo "Leidgenossen",
wurde gestern auch kurz bei meinem Händler vorstellig wegen des AMS in Black 'n Red.
Er war grade dabei ein hitziges Telefonat mit Cube zu führen. Ihm wurden die Bikes jetzt auch auf KW 1 versprochen. Schaun mer mal...
Aber was ich im LAden noch entdeckt habe hat mich schon ein bissi grübeln lassen. Da standen schon die neuen Lapierres...das Zesty 514 in blau sieht schon sehr lecker aus. Hat aber leider nur nen Flaschenhalten unter dem Unterrohr...aber geil ist es trotzdem.
Vielleicht kommt das AMS ja in KW1...dann könnt ich die beiden Teile mal richtig gegeneinander vergleichen...

So long
dermarcuse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flashbackville (19. Dezember 2007)

so mein gratis leihgerät bis das ams kommt 
(denke da hab ich aber richtig schwein gehabt mit meinem händler)

stumpjumper fsr expert 2008


----------



## racejumper (21. Dezember 2007)

Ohhhh, das ist der Hammer!!!! Ob Dich das AMS noch glücklich machen kann, nachdem Du dieses Flaggschiff gefahren bist. Gut die Farbe des Testbikes ist geschmacksache bzw. sieht ******** aus. Aber Fahrerisch gibt der Markt nichts besseres als den neuen Stumpjumper her. Bin sehr auf Deine Meinung gespannt. Viel Spass beim Testen, obwohl ich jetzt schon genau weiss das Du süchtig wirst!!!



Flashbackville schrieb:


> so mein gratis leihgerät bis das ams kommt
> (denke da hab ich aber richtig schwein gehabt mit meinem händler)
> 
> stumpjumper fsr expert 2008


----------



## Mc CUBE (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
war grade bei meinem Händler hat ein Cube AMS 125 XT Brown Anodized 18 Zoll 2008 im Laden.

Händler: Fahrrad Center Zilles, Konstantinstr. 2-16, 41238 Mönchengladbach, bei Herrn Engels.
Falls wirklich einer von Euch das glück hat,  wäre es nett wenn er erwähnen wurde das es eine Empfehlung vom Hernn Fröhlich aus Wuppertal ist. 
Mein Bike AMS XT in schwarz soll jetzt in der 2: KW kommen.
Viel Glück


----------



## citycobra (21. Dezember 2007)

so jetzt will ich den laden hier mal ein bisschen aufmischen. 

ich war heute bei meinem händler und habe die infos zur verlegung der züge weiter gegeben. und da kommt doch jemand aus der werkstatt und sagt mir, dass er gerade an einem schönen rot/schwarzen cube am schrauben ist. und wisst er wer der stolze besitzer ist? ich bins.....yeeeeehaaaaaa.....

mein ams125 k24 in black'n'red ist heute gekommen

und ich kann es morgen abholen. habe es mir schonmal in teilen angeschaut und es sieht einfach genial aus. bilder folgen morgen .*freu*


----------



## gibbonhh (22. Dezember 2007)

Es ist da und es ist ziemlich gut! Hoffe für alle anderen, dass sie nicht mehr so lange warten müssen!

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Mc CUBE (22. Dezember 2007)

gibbonhh

wir wollen Bilder sehen.


----------



## gibbonhh (22. Dezember 2007)

Hier sind sie...


----------



## citycobra (22. Dezember 2007)

ich habe meins heute morgen auch probe gefahren und war absolut begeistert. ist allerdings auch mein erstes fully von daher ist das auch kein wunder. *gg* ich habe vorhin mal noch ein paar bilder gemacht. der rahmen ist 20 zoll groß und passt mir bei einer größe von 185cm absolut spitze.  



 

 



ich will ebenfalls hoffen, dass die restlichen wartezimmergäste nicht mehr ganz so lange auf den geliebten würfel warten müssen.


----------



## gibbonhh (22. Dezember 2007)

Mensch citycobra...Dein Rad sieht ja fast so gut aus wie meins

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit diesem tollen Rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## let_me_in (22. Dezember 2007)

*@gibbonhh & citycobra*: Welche Rahmengrößen habt ihr denn? 

Viel Spaß mit euren Bikes!!!


----------



## gibbonhh (22. Dezember 2007)

Also ich habe ein 16" und es sieht neben meinem alten Stevens 17" gleich groß aus!


----------



## racejumper (22. Dezember 2007)

20 Zoll bei 1,85m? Ist das nicht viel zu groß? Viel Spass!!
Mein Specialized SJ2008 ist 18 Zoll bei 1,82m. Fallen Cube so klein aus?



citycobra schrieb:


> ich habe meins heute morgen auch probe gefahren und war absolut begeistert. ist allerdings auch mein erstes fully von daher ist das auch kein wunder. *gg* ich habe vorhin mal noch ein paar bilder gemacht. der rahmen ist 20 zoll groß und passt mir bei einer größe von 185cm absolut spitze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## citycobra (22. Dezember 2007)

das bike passt in 20 zoll wirklich einwandfrei.  

die rahmengeometrie ist der absolute hammer, so dass ich nicht einmal beim überstand in "bedrängnis" komme (schrittlänge ca. 89cm).


----------



## beuze1 (24. Dezember 2007)

[/url][/IMG]

wie lange geht das mit der zugführung so gut ??? sieht aus als obs beim starken einfedern zu einer abscherung kommen könnt ?? 
und ne abgeklemmte bremsleitung...ich weiß nicht ??


----------



## ThePicknicker (24. Dezember 2007)

oh mann viel spaß mit euren bikes... schaun ja mal echt hammer aus... auch wenn ich ein "langweiliges" black anodized besteller bin 

ps: und natürlich allen ein frohes weihnachtsfest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (24. Dezember 2007)

beuze1 schrieb:


> wie lange geht das mit der zugführung so gut ??? sieht aus als obs beim starken einfedern zu einer abscherung kommen könnt ??
> und ne abgeklemmte bremsleitung...ich weiß nicht ??



das ist die neue verlegetechnik von cube. sollte eigentlich absolut keine probleme geben aber genaueres kann man leider erst mit der zeit sagen. das bild ist etwas unvorteilhaft aufgenommen, denn zwischen leitung und schwinge sind ca. 15mm luft (in der höhe). auf dem bild sieht es so aus als würde die leitung bereits auf der schwinge aufliegen.


----------



## Ivonnche (1. Januar 2008)

So allen ein frohes neues Jahr und ich warte mal weiter auf den Anruf meines Händlers für das AMS125... Na ja schau mer mal ob es im Januar kommt.


----------



## jami (7. Januar 2008)

wie sieht es denn mit der Auslieferung der schwarz anodisierten AMS125 aus?
hat denn schon jemand eines bekommen.


----------



## chief70 (7. Januar 2008)

mein schwarz anodisierter rahmen soll diese woche kommen...,
bestellt am 08.10.07 wurde schon von kw47 auf kw51 und jetzt auf
kw2 verlegt


----------



## Snevern (7. Januar 2008)

Wir haben heute welche in schwarz bestellt,wir bekommen sie aber erst kw24 

Naja müssen die eben drauf warten 


gruß


----------



## kleinbiker (7. Januar 2008)

Snevern schrieb:


> Wir haben heute welche in schwarz bestellt,wir bekommen sie aber erst kw24



OPTIMIST    

Jedes Jahr die gleiche Leier. Ich kann's bald nicht mehr hören .KW 24. Das ist ja Mai/Juni. Wenn du Glück hast, kannste im Juli damit fahren.

Vielleicht bekomme ich mein - im September - bestelltes AMS HPC mit Liefertermin April ja noch vor der Eurobike 2008  

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Snevern (7. Januar 2008)

Ist nicht mein rad ich arbeite im Fahrrad geschäft und da haben wir welche bestellt  


Gruß Snevern


----------



## salon helga (7. Januar 2008)

Gratulation und Frage an alle Glücklichen AMS 125 Besitzer:

Was wiegen den eure guten Stücke?
Bitte mit Rahmengrössen-Angabe / Farbe und Ausstattung

Vielen Dank für die Infos.

Ich habe heute beim Händler ein AMS 125 XT / 18" / ohne Pedale / Brown Anodized wiegen lassen.
Ergebnis: 12,4 kg vs. Cube Angabe 12,2 Kg bei 16''

Persönlich möchte ich mir ein AMS 125 K24 / 18'' / Black'n'Red zulegen.
Cube Gewichtsangabe: 12,6 Kg bei 16''
Meine Gewichtsvermutung bei 18'' incl. Pedalen: ca. 13,2kg (?)

Wäre mir noch etwas zuviel. 
In der engeren Wahl stehen noch Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite
(Gemessene 12,4 KG bei Grösse M incl. Pedale)
Und Canyon Nerve AM 9.0
(Canyon Angabe 12,5 Kg bei 16,5'' ohne Pedale / in Koblenz selbst gewogen Nerve AM 8.0 Grösse 18,5'' incl. Pedale 13,28 Kg)


----------



## gratis (9. Januar 2008)

Habe mir gestern das Cube 125 XT in M gekauft. Ich hatte das Glück das der Händler in München schon letztes Jahr das Bike im September bestellt hat und jetzt im Laden hatte. Ich hab sofort zugeschlagen.
Du hast recht, das Cube wiegt genau 12,4 kg ohne Pedale.

peter


----------



## Mc CUBE (9. Januar 2008)

Welche Farbe.
Stell bitte mal ein paar Bilder ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gratis (9. Januar 2008)

Ich hol das Bike nächste Woche ab. Das AMS 125 XT gibts nur in Brown Anodized. Das kannst du dir auf der aktuellen Internetseite www.cube-bikes.de anschauen.

Peter


----------



## salon helga (9. Januar 2008)

Hi Peter,

cool, vielleicht hast du das Rad erworben was ich mir am Montag angeschaut habe (Grillparzerstr.?) ;-)

Uwe


----------



## Trumpf (9. Januar 2008)

gratis schrieb:


> Ich hol das Bike nächste Woche ab. Das AMS 125 XT gibts nur in Brown Anodized. Das kannst du dir auf der aktuellen Internetseite www.cube.de anschauen.
> 
> Peter


Auf der richtigen Cube Website (http://www.cube-bikes.de) steht dass es das AMS 125 XT in Brown Anodized oder Black Anodized gibt.


----------



## gratis (9. Januar 2008)

Servus Uwe, genau, du hast es erraten. Habe davor mindestens 20 Läden angerufen. Dies war der einzige Laden der eins vorrätig hatte. Die anderen sagten, dass die Lieferzeit ca. 2 - 3 Monate beträgt.

Peter

Ich hab im Workshop der Bike nachgeschaut, das Rad gibts auch in black anodized.


----------



## ThePicknicker (9. Januar 2008)

hi leute, hab gestern mehrmals mit meinem händler telefoniert ( und der wiederum mit cube  ) und die meinten das nächste woche wohl die ersten schwarzen an die händler verschickt werden sollen... aus erfahrung glaube ich zwar nicht wirklich dran das es wie angekündigt ende nächster woche beim händler sein soll aber hoffnung hab ich natürlich noch!! 

@ gratis
hat dein händler eig was wegen der farbe gesagt? hab gehört bei der farbe soll es probleme mit der oberfläche geben / gegeben haben...


----------



## gratis (10. Januar 2008)

Hey Picknicker, der Händler hat nichts von den Problemen mit der Oberfäche gesagt. Die Oberfläche schaut eigentlich sehr edel aus. Ich hoffe dass die Oberfläche nach Steinschlägen nicht abblättert oder abspringt. Wer hat dir das mit den Problemen erzählt?


----------



## ThePicknicker (10. Januar 2008)

Naja mein Händler hat sowas vorsichtig zugegeben weil ich mich erkundigt hab nach der Verfügbarkeit von den andren Farben weil ja von denen offensichtlich schon welche ausgeliefert wurden und hab da noch was in nem andren Thread gelesen.



mzaskar schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran, das die Farbe schwierig in der Verarbeitung war
> und öfters mal nicht gut war. Dann half nur noch das ganze in schwarz. Aktuell gibt es wohl
> nur noch das Topmodell in dieser Farbe .....


----------



## howle (10. Januar 2008)

Wie sieht's denn aktuell mit dem K 18 aus? Lieferzeiten meine ich. Hat jemand Infos?


----------



## citycobra (10. Januar 2008)

gratis schrieb:


> Hey Picknicker, der Händler hat nichts von den Problemen mit der Oberfäche gesagt. Die Oberfläche schaut eigentlich sehr edel aus. Ich hoffe dass die Oberfläche nach Steinschlägen nicht abblättert oder abspringt. Wer hat dir das mit den Problemen erzählt?



sollte es wirklich massive probleme mit der beschichtung des rahmens geben, dann geht man einfach zum händler und lässt den rahmen austauschen (zur not gegen eine andere farbe). eine eloxierte oberfläche kann im grunde nicht einfach "absplittern" wie normaler lack. sollte dies der fall sein, dann stimmt etwas mit der eloxiation nicht und der rahmen wird in einem solchen fall mit sicherheit von cube ausgetauscht (wie bei meinem bruder mit seinem ltd pro). das ist nunmal der vorteil wenn man beim händler kauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasotti (11. Januar 2008)

Meins ist unterwegs......kann sich nur noch um Stunden handeln.


----------



## Galicier (12. Januar 2008)

Kleiner Beitrag zu Qualitätsproblemen bei brown anodized Rahmen.

Hi garatis und ThePicknicker.
Mein Händler erklärte, dass das "brown" nur noch bei XT-Variante ausgeliefert wird da mit nicht so hohen Stückzahlen im Verkauf gerechnet wird. Bei der Herstellung der "Brown-Rahmen" soll zuviel Ausschuß anfallen. Rahmen die die Qualitätskontrolle durchlaufen und für gut befunden wurden sollen allerdings aller erste Sahne sein (wie bei Black anodized). 
Hab mein "black" Mitte Sept 07 bestellt und und soll angeblich bis Ende Januar geliefert werden.


----------



## Flashbackville (18. Januar 2008)

dasotti schrieb:


> Meins ist unterwegs......kann sich nur noch um Stunden handeln.



meins ist auch unterwegs schon fast 3monate  und wenn ich bei jeder zusage eins bekommen hätte könnte ich 7 weiter verkaufen


----------



## Baste_M (18. Januar 2008)

So leute es ist soweit! Bei mir hat das warten bald ein Ende!
Mein Händler hat mich heut kontaktiert, dass mein AMS 125 Louise in 20" gekommen ist. Werd morgen mal hin schauen und letzte Details wie Pedale und Tacho etc. abklären! Freu mich dann schon auf nächste Woche wenn ich das Bike endlich durch die heimischen Wälder scheuchen kann!


----------



## Mc CUBE (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo Biker, das warten hat ein Ende.

Grade mein AMS 125 XT bekommen in schwarz â Hammergeil.

Mach mich jetzt erstmal an den Umbau


----------



## citycobra (18. Januar 2008)

wo bleiben die bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamCotopaxi (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

hab Eure Beiträge gelesen. Ich mag schon garnicht bestellen. Wollte unbedingt das 125 K24 aber das wird ja bis zum Sommer nix wenn ich sehe wie lange Ihr schon wartet. 

Hab das K18 in Brown beim Händler angeschaut und ich fand es Super, ist aber schon weg. 

Dauert es bei Cube solange weil Sie nicht hinterherkommen, Probleme haben oder gehört das schon zur Firmenpolitik?


----------



## Flashbackville (19. Januar 2008)

meins ist auch da
@TeamCotopaxi, gib mal bei google AMS 125 K24 2008 ein, kommt ein händler (b...) der seit gestern schwarze gelistet hat wenn du schnell bist musst du nicht warten 
allen anderen viel spass mit ihren neuen bikes.


----------



## Baste_M (19. Januar 2008)

war grad bei meinem händler und hab mein ams125 louise angeschaut. einfach geil! die warterei hat sich absolut gelohnt! schaut super edel aus so in komplett schwarz! die bremssättel und die bremshebel sind schön in mattschwarz! es sind sogar die neuen xt-schalthebel montiert, obwohl im prospekt nur lx drin stehen! ich freu mich darauf wenn ich das bike dann bald abholen kann!


----------



## histovar (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

meins in blackn red ist immer noch nicht da.


soll jetzt angeblich auf dem weg zum Händler sein.

bin mal echt gespannt ob das Warten ein Ende hat.


----------



## ThePicknicker (19. Januar 2008)

sooo komm auch grad von meinem händler und er meinte mein schönes schwarzes würfelchen wurde gestern verschickt  
außerdem hatte er ein frisch ausgepacktes "unverkauftes" 20er black n red da stehn   oh mann ich freu mich schon voll endlich mal ein fertig aufgestelltes zu sehn ...bzw mitzunehmen


----------



## jami (19. Januar 2008)

schön zu lesen, das jetzt die schwarzen bikes unterwegs sind, noch besser das die ausstattung wie es geschrieben wurde, hochwertiger ist als angegeben. sollte das bei meinem mit der loise ausstattung auch so sein, könnte man bei der langen wartezeit (sept2007), ja mal ein auge zudrücken.

Ps: bilder wären mal nicht schlecht


----------



## cubedriver78 (19. Januar 2008)

Servus alle zusammen!

Habe das alles auch schon durchgemacht mit dem 2007er Ams K24.Hatte es im Nov '06 bestellt und es kam erst Apr '07.Laut Cube Liefertermin an den Händler im Januar '07.Verdammt war das ne harte Zeit!

Bin andauernd vertröstet worden, vom Händler und auch von einer Cube Kontaktnummer...ein Mist war das:-(

Zum Schluß war ich aber nur froh doch nicht vom Kauf abgesprungen zu sein.Super tolles Rad(checkt mein Album!).

Euch alles Gute noch


----------



## dermarcuse (20. Januar 2008)

Moin Moin,

war am Freitag beim Händler und habe mir mein bestelltes AMS 125 K24 in Black n Red angeschaut.
Sieht in Natura noch geiler aus wie im Katalog.
Schön mit der weißen Formula K24 mit Carbonhebelchen. 
Lasse es jetzt von SRAM nochkomplett auf XT 2008 umbauen un den LRS bekomme ich auch noch getauscht vom XRC 180 auf den neuen XT Schlauchlos Satz.

Das einzige was ich bei der Farbgebung nicht nachvollziehen kann ist dass Cube in das schwarz/rote/weiße Bike ne graue Gabel einbaut. Überlege mir echt das Ding lackieren zu lassen.

Naja schaun mer mal...


----------



## messias (20. Januar 2008)

dermarcuse schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich bei der Farbgebung nicht nachvollziehen kann ist dass Cube in das schwarz/rote/weiße Bike ne graue Gabel einbaut. Überlege mir echt das Ding lackieren zu lassen.
> Naja schaun mer mal...



Wie? Grau???   Im Katalog ist die doch schwarz! Können das die anderen Black'n'Red Besitzer bestätigen?
Das wär ja mal voll bescheiden.

Edit: Grad nochmal die Bikes angeschaut, die hier bisher so in der Gallerie aufgetaucht sind, da ist die Gabel überall schwarz. Da würde ich die graue Gabel aber reklamieren.


----------



## gibbonhh (20. Januar 2008)

Meine Gabel ist definitiv SCHWARZ!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermarcuse (20. Januar 2008)

Gut..ich gebe zu sie ist nicht hellgrau sondern antrazit...also dunklesgrau. 
Aber wenn ihr auf der Homepage von Cube die Zoomfunktion nutzt und euch mal den Bereich Steurrohr/Gabelkrone anschaut dann hat der Rahmen doch definitiv eine andere Farbe wie die Gabelkrone. 
Oder seh ich schon so schlecht...


----------



## messias (20. Januar 2008)

Ja Ok, ein gewisser Unterschied besteht da schon, schon allein deswegen, weil die Gabel matt ist und der Rahmen glänzend. Damit kann ich leben.
Aber als du grau sagtest, da dachte ich du meintest das "Talas-2008-Standard-Grau", wie es zum Beispiel bei Canyon verbaut wird. Das hätte dann echt schlimm ausgesehen.


----------



## citycobra (20. Januar 2008)

messias schrieb:


> Ja Ok, ein gewisser Unterschied besteht da schon, schon allein deswegen, weil die Gabel matt ist und der Rahmen glänzend. Damit kann ich leben.
> Aber als du grau sagtest, da dachte ich du meintest das "Talas-2008-Standard-Grau", wie es zum Beispiel bei Canyon verbaut wird. Das hätte dann echt schlimm ausgesehen.



ich kann dich auch beruhigen. die gabel ist defintiv schwarz, hat aber einen matt glänzenden ton. von daher wirkt der schwarzton natürlich etwas anders als der des rahmens. kannst du dir aber auch in meinem alten fotoarchiv anschauen. mit grau hat die farbe aber nichts gemeinsam.


----------



## dermarcuse (20. Januar 2008)

Ist definitiv ein geiles Teil und vielleicht lass ichs bei toxoholics ja noch weiß lackieren...


----------



## ThePicknicker (20. Januar 2008)

was? wie? toxoholics? wo sind die und wie teuer is so ne lackierung?
hab auch schon überlegt eine weiße zu bestellen (so gesehn bei ghost  ) aber händler meinte der aufpreis währ nich ohne!!!


----------



## dermarcuse (20. Januar 2008)

Sercus Picknicker,
toxoholics ist die Deutschlandvertretung für FOX bzw. die Firma wo Fox Gabeln für den Service hingeschickt werden.
Hab denen ne Mail geschrieben...kostet ca. 230 Euronen.
Mein Händler meinte dass dies die einzige Möglichkeit sei die Gabel lackieren zu lassen, da wenn er sie auseinander baut und sie irgendwo lackuieren läßt verliere ich die Garantie.... :-/
Muss dann doch nicht sein.
230 Steine sind allerdings für die reine Optik schon ne Hausnummer...


----------



## messias (20. Januar 2008)

Glaub da gefÃ¤llt mir schwarz doch besser...

Hier gibts die Talas in grau (799â¬) und in schwarz und weiÃ(919â¬). Echt ne Menge Asche fÃ¼rn bissel Lack.


----------



## ThePicknicker (20. Januar 2008)

naja vllt hätt ich nochmal sagen sollen das ich NICHT black n red als farbe gewählt habe aber auch mal schön das bike so zu sehn.. hätt ich die farbe würd ich wohl das schwarz lassen und das fox zeichen an die bikefarben anpassen. Aber das schwarze ams + weißer talas würde dann in die richtung ghost lector 7700 gehn, meiner meinung nach auch en schönes bike!

http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2008/typ.php?bid=34


----------



## BEEF (20. Januar 2008)

erm mal ne "blöde" Frage, bin bischen verunsicht jetzt, bin gestern ein Steven GlideES in 18" und in 20" gefahren, zwar nur auf dem Hof, aber ich muss sagen auf dem 20" habe ich mich wohler gefühlt.

ich bin 183cm groß und Schrittlänge ist 82cm. Mein Händler hat jetz gemeint er bekommt bald ein 18" das ich mir eigentlich reserviert habe.. aber mittlerweile bin ich verunsichert, ob das die richtige größe ist. wie steht das bei euch? die Köpermase dürften ja nicht so speziell sein, da ist doch bestimmt der ein oder andere der evt eins hat.. und wenn ja welche größe?

klar Probefahren ist schon klar, darf ich aber auch nur aufm Hof.. und wenn ich kein 20" zum vergleich habe ist das auch dumm..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (20. Januar 2008)

ThePicknicker schrieb:


> naja vllt hätt ich nochmal sagen sollen das ich NICHT black n red als farbe gewählt habe aber auch mal schön das bike so zu sehn.. hätt ich die farbe würd ich wohl das schwarz lassen und das fox zeichen an die bikefarben anpassen. Aber das schwarze ams + weißer talas würde dann in die richtung ghost lector 7700 gehn, meiner meinung nach auch en schönes bike!



Ha jetzedle, sag des doch gleich  






Das sieht tatsächlich ganz nett aus.


----------



## TeamCotopaxi (20. Januar 2008)

@BEEF

also ich hab in den letzten 4 Monaten ca. 15 Bikes probegefahren. Zwischen 1500-4000. Hab auch gedacht das die Suche mit dem Stevens GlideES endet. Geiles Teil und gepasst wie ein Turnschuh  . Bis dann das CUBE AMS in meinen Händen war  . Dann hab ich es ein zweites mal im direkten Vergleich fahren können, beide. Ergo ganz klar CUBE vor Stevens, optisch und von der Geometrie. Bin 1,76 und hab beide in 18" gefahren. Dazu muss ich sagen, mir persönlich ist ein größeres Bike lieber und mit meiner Körpergröße ist es so zw. 16" und 18". Du bist etwas größer,also ist 18" schon ok aber wenn Du dich mit dem 20er wohler fühlst dann ist das auch der Richtige  .


----------



## citycobra (20. Januar 2008)

BEEF schrieb:


> erm mal ne "blöde" Frage, bin bischen verunsicht jetzt, bin gestern ein Steven GlideES in 18" und in 20" gefahren, zwar nur auf dem Hof, aber ich muss sagen auf dem 20" habe ich mich wohler gefühlt.
> 
> ich bin 183cm groß und Schrittlänge ist 82cm. Mein Händler hat jetz gemeint er bekommt bald ein 18" das ich mir eigentlich reserviert habe.. aber mittlerweile bin ich verunsichert, ob das die richtige größe ist. wie steht das bei euch? die Köpermase dürften ja nicht so speziell sein, da ist doch bestimmt der ein oder andere der evt eins hat.. und wenn ja welche größe?
> 
> klar Probefahren ist schon klar, darf ich aber auch nur aufm Hof.. und wenn ich kein 20" zum vergleich habe ist das auch dumm..



bin ebenfalls 183cm und habe mir das bike in 20"bestellt. habe allerdings eine schrittlänge von 89cm. ich fühle mich auf dem 20" aber auch pudelwohl, bist also nicht allein.


----------



## citycobra (20. Januar 2008)

ThePicknicker schrieb:


> naja vllt hätt ich nochmal sagen sollen das ich NICHT black n red als farbe gewählt habe aber auch mal schön das bike so zu sehn.. hätt ich die farbe würd ich wohl das schwarz lassen und das fox zeichen an die bikefarben anpassen. Aber das schwarze ams + weißer talas würde dann in die richtung ghost lector 7700 gehn, meiner meinung nach auch en schönes bike!
> 
> http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2008/typ.php?bid=34



das ghost sieht meiner meinung nach nur so gut aus, weil die auf ihren bildern immer einen weißen hintergrund verwenden. in natura wird die weiße fox-gabel wohl nicht so gut rüber kommen.


----------



## ThePicknicker (20. Januar 2008)

naja dank messias weißt du auch wie sie bei schwarzen hintergrund ausschaut und ich finde auch das das schon was her macht. aber trotzdem sind das alles nur bilder, wies in echt ausschaut würd ich trotzdem zu gern mal wissen


----------



## BEEF (21. Januar 2008)

Naja, wie gesagt das Problem ist einfach das Cube AMS 125 in 18" ist jetzt da.. ich kanns haben, hats für mich reserviert. Meinte auch das wäre das richtige.. aber ich habe halt wenn ichs morgen mal anschaue kein Vergleich zum 18" ausser er hat vielleicht noch nen ams 100 in 20" da, aber das ist ja auch wieder nicht 100% das gleiche.. und wenn ich mich dann entscheiden würden das 20" zu wollen würde sich die Lieferzeit wohl auch wieder bis April ... raus schieben.. so lang will ich nicht warten 

naja ich werde euch morgen evt mehr sagen können.. wollt ja im Prinzip nur wissen obs 18" bei meinen Daten offiziel wirklich passend ist.. hab nur mal den Canyon rechner gesehn und da wärs nen "M" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BEEF (21. Januar 2008)

naja, hat sich erledigt, war grad dort, es passt sieht geil aus hab mich "neu" verliebt 

ist aber "nur" das k18, aber war mir gleich aufgefallen ist, sind XT Hebel dran anstatt LX..


----------



## ThePicknicker (21. Januar 2008)

leuteee..... mein schwarzes k24 IS DAA!!  bzw. heut nachmittag der anruf es is angekommen und ich kann es noch heute abholen, nach der arbeit zum händler und jetz is es bei mir   hammer wie das "ding" abgeht! (is mein erstes "high end" bike  ) fotos folgen natürlich!!


----------



## Realcube (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hat schon jemand ein schwarzes AMS 125 in 16 Zoll bekommen? Ich warte schon seit Ende November und es scheint kein Ende zu nehmen  !

Greetz


----------



## jami (31. Januar 2008)

wie man ja schon öfter lesen konnte, sind die angaben über die Lieferzeiten nicht gerade die Verläßlichsten, wenn das bike jedoch den Erwartungen entspricht nimmt man dies jedoch gerne mal "über den winter" in kauf.
habe mir im September ein 125er (18 zoll, black) in der Loise Ausstattung bestellt, und morgen kann ich mir es zum ersten mal ansehen. 
ob heute oder morgen, auch dein bike wird zu dir finden.


mfg jami


----------



## fasj (1. Februar 2008)

Einmal schlafen noch  

Anruf beim Händler, steht fertig montiert bei ihm  
Morgen werd ich es abholen   

fasj


----------



## fasj (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ausgeschlafen und abgeholt 

Foto im Thread Zeigt her Eure Cubes  

Leider trotz Sonnenschein nur gerade mal 10km geschafft.


Die Zugverlegung ist so, wie sie im Thread hier von Cube vorgeschlagen wurde.
Allerdings ist es so, dass wenn es einfedert sich die Züge nach aussen biegen, und an meine Beine kommen. 

Jemand einen Tip ?

Frank Fischer


----------



## citycobra (3. Februar 2008)

ich werde die züge an meinem bike die woche mal noch mit einem doppelkopf-kabelbinder weiter oben befestigen. dann kann sich der zug auch nicht mehr nach außen weg biegen, sondern sollte geradeaus laufen. kann dir gerne bescheid geben ob das funktioniert hat, wenn ich die sache fertig habe.


----------



## fasj (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
das mit dne Zügen und meinen Beinen ging gar nicht  

Ich hab jetzt ein Totalumbau gemacht. So wie es früher mal bei Cube war.





Jetzt geht das echt Klasse  
Die Kabel gehen jetzt nicht weiter raus als die Wippe.




Optisch ist es noch im Rahmen denke ich.
In meinem Fotoalbum sind noch ein Paar mehr Bilder.

fasj


----------



## citycobra (6. Februar 2008)

sry aber diese lösung finde ich optisch nicht ganz so toll. werde mal bilder und erfahrungen von meiner variante posten. hoffe ich komme am wochenende dazu es abzuändern.


----------



## fasj (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo, 
wäre an Fotos sehr interessiert.
Kann mit auch was schöneres vorstellen.

Nur unter doppelkopfkabelbinder kann ich mit leider nichts vorstellen.

Bin gespannt.
fasj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (7. Februar 2008)

ein doppelkopfkabelbinder (ist meine eigene wortschöpfung, keine ahnung wie die wirklich heißen ) hat zwei durchführungen im kopfbereich statt einer einzigen. der kabelbinder wir wie ein normalerkabelbinder am rahmen festgezogen und der übrig gebliebene teil wird dann durch die zweite durchführung gezogen, wodurch quasi eine schlaufe direkt auf dem kabelbinder entsteht. *uff...schwierig zu erklären* die teile kannte ich bis vor einem monat allerdings auch noch nicht, hatte die nur in unserer kfz-werkstatt liegen sehen und fand die konstruktion genial.  werde die sache wohl morgen machen.


----------



## BEEF (7. Februar 2008)

Hi,

hab heute mein AMS 125 abgeholt, musste leider lang arbeiten, also konnte ich es erst kurz vor ladenschluss holen, und bins auch nicht mehr gefahren und nix, habs bezahlt und eingeladen. Hatte bei der Testfahrt letzte woche die Schaltung bemängelt, war nicht richtig eingestellt, die hat er gemacht. Hab ich ihm einfach mal geglaubt  ist ja nen kompetenter Fachmann..

Jetzt musste ich mein Vorderrad ausbauen ums in Kofferraum zu bekommen.. daheim hab ichs dann wieder zusammengebaut, (war auch schon dunkel..) und bin dann rein in die Garage gefahren, und habe dabei gemerkt das etwas schleift, also vorne die Scheibe in der Bremse..
also wieder ausgebaut und nochmal mit bissel garagenlicht versucht gerade einzubauen - also wenn ich das Rad minimal vor endlage befestigt habe gings irgendwann ohne schleifen.. bin dann ne runde gedreht und jetzt wie ich nochmal unten war zum Tacho anbauen hab ich gemerkt das es wieder leicht schleift...

ist mein erstes gescheites Fahrrad, weiß ja nicht auf was man alles achten muss.. ärgert mich natürlich das ich da nicht gleich im laden drauf geachtet hab.. jetzt weiß ich nicht obs da schon war, oder ob ichs nur "falsch" zusammengebaut hab.. hab den dummen Verdacht das es hinten auch nicht 100% passt... muss morgen im gutem Licht nochmal schauen..


----------



## Musicman (8. Februar 2008)

Die K18 schleift zu Anfang ein wenig, nach ein paar Kilometern gibt sich das.


----------



## BEEF (8. Februar 2008)

sicher??? also soll ich gar nix machen???

hab nämlich auch irgendwo mal was gelesen das wohl selbst die neuen scheiben bei manchen bremsen scho nen schlag haben?


----------



## fasj (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
bei mir schleift erst mal nix.
Mein Händler meinte aber, ich soll hier erst ein paar mal ordenlich den Alptrauf runterbremsen. Wenn es dann schleift, kann er die Scheiber richten. Er hat da ein Werkzeug dafür.

fasj


----------



## BEEF (8. Februar 2008)

Oh man jetzt seh ich grad das er den Umwerfer auch noch zu hoch montiert hat..

naja dann muss es auf jeden fall nochmal hin.. wenn ich im kleinsten ritzel vore - hinten in richtung der kleineren Ritzel schalte lieft die Kette irgendwann auf dem Umwerfer auf und schleift natürlich..


----------



## TeamCotopaxi (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hab das CUBE AMS PRO K24 bestellt und wollte fragen wer es schon gesehen hat. Ist die Fox Gabel weis oder silbern


----------



## fasj (8. Februar 2008)

Meine ist grau  

Seit Samstag meins ...

fasj


----------



## citycobra (8. Februar 2008)

habe die sache mit den kabelbindern heute vormittag noch erledigt, schließlich soll es morgen schönes wetter geben und da sitze ich bestimmt aufm bike.  habe ein paar fotos in meine gallerie gestellt. die bilder stehen unter der rubrik "cube ams125 - zugverlegung". bin mal gespannt wie sich diese lösung während der fahrt macht. optisch finde ich sie zumindest genial, fällt am bike kaum auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tenand (8. Februar 2008)

Das die Bremsen schleifen ist völlig normal. Das braucht ca. 50km bis das weg ist. Also keine Sorge. Und den Umwerfer kannst du doch selber verstellen?!


----------



## fasj (8. Februar 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> habe die sache mit den kabelbindern heute vormittag noch erledigt, schließlich soll es morgen schönes wetter geben und da sitze ich bestimmt aufm bike.  habe ein paar fotos in meine gallerie gestellt. die bilder stehen unter der rubrik "cube ams125 - zugverlegung". bin mal gespannt wie sich diese lösung während der fahrt macht. optisch finde ich sie zumindest genial, fällt am bike kaum auf.



Hallo,
so hatte ich es auch erst probiert festzumachen. Leider hat sich das trotzdem nach aussen gebogen und mich an den Beinen gestört.

Die Dinger von Dir heissen übrigens wirklich Doppelkopfkabelbinder.
Die Teile find ich schick. Hab mir mal welche bei C****d bestellt.
Tausche sie vielleicht gegen meine zu "massiven" Führungen  

Hatte auch schon mal Aluhalter mit einer Klemme von Jagwire probiert. Sah super aus, aber hat den Zug nicht "festgehalten", sondern nur geführt.
War mir dann nicht sicher, ob das auf Dauer gut geht.

Viel spass am WE  

fasj


----------



## citycobra (9. Februar 2008)

fasj schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so hatte ich es auch erst probiert festzumachen. Leider hat sich das trotzdem nach aussen gebogen und mich an den Beinen gestört.
> 
> Die Dinger von Dir heissen übrigens wirklich Doppelkopfkabelbinder.
> ...



ich mach mir mal noch ein paar gedanken zu dem thema. vielleicht fällt mir ja noch eine andere lösung ein. kannst ja mal bescheid geben, wenn du noch was finden solltest. evtl. frage ich auch nochmal beim cube händler meines vertrauens nach. vielleicht haben die sich auch schonmal gedanken zu dem thema gemacht.

wegen der kabelbinder sollte ich vielleicht doch überlegen ob ich wortschöpfer werde. *gg* ist ja mal genial, dass meine wortschöpfung auch noch passt. *lacht*

du hast auf deinen bildern übrigens nen sehr coolen fahrradständer. kannst du mir sagen von welchem hersteller der ist und ob er sich bei dir bewährt hat? macht nen sehr soliden und zugleich variablen eindruck.


----------



## BEEF (9. Februar 2008)

tenand schrieb:


> Das die Bremsen schleifen ist völlig normal. Das braucht ca. 50km bis das weg ist. Also keine Sorge. Und den Umwerfer kannst du doch selber verstellen?!



naja, hab leider noch nie die Schaltung eingestellt.. ist mein erstes gescheites bike.. und da hab ich kein bock auf ne rumgepfuschte schaltung ..


----------



## fasj (9. Februar 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> du hast auf deinen bildern übrigens nen sehr coolen fahrradständer. kannst du mir sagen von welchem hersteller der ist und ob er sich bei dir bewährt hat? macht nen sehr soliden und zugleich variablen eindruck.



Hallo,
den gabs mal günstig in Heubach auf dem Bundesligarennen.
Der Verkäufer sagte, dass Teil ginge super bei meinem Jekyll. Dort ist der Hinterbau sehr schmall, ich denke beim Stereo oder Sting ist das gleiche Problem.
Hat aber leider nicht so toll gepasst. Beim AMS ist es wirklich klasse. Steht superstabil und ich denke ist sehr Lackschohnend.
Man kann die "Hacken" wirklich leicht an andere Positionen bringen und damit anderst einstellen.
Als Wandhalter nehm ich es aber nicht. Eigendlich "nur" wenn ich kurz was Montiere oder so. Ansonsten hängen meine Bikes an der Wand, oder ich nehme einen Richtigen Montageständer. 

Auf dem Teil stand die Website drauf: http://www.rawoflex.de/ Bei irgendeinem Versende hab ich es auch schon gesehen.

Erzähl mal wie Deine Fahrt mit den Zügen ging. Ich arbeite nur noch an der Optik.
Hatte aber das Glück, dass meine Bremsleitung eh viel zu lang war und jetzt perfekt passt. Denn Schaltzug habe ich gegen einen Gore mit Glasfaserhülle getauscht, den hatte ich noch Zuhause.  
Jetzt ist der Durchmesser etwa gleich zu der Bremsleitung. Ich denke auch vom Biegen ist es so besser. Allerdings blieb von der Aussenhülle nichts übrig für den vorderen Umwerfer  

fasj


----------



## Musicman (9. Februar 2008)

BEEF schrieb:


> sicher???



Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (10. Februar 2008)

@ citycobra

Habs nochmal Optisch überarbeitet. Sieht jetzt deutlich filigraner aus. 

Festgemacht mit je zwei Kabelbinder. Der eine an der Wippe zum über Kreuz befestigen des anderen Kabelbinders, der dann den Zug hält.
Die gossen Jagwire Halter weg und dafür doch die Aluteile hin.
Jetzt auf jeder Seite jeweils einen gegenüber dem Orginalhalter.

Finde sieht sehr gut aus, und funktioniert (hoffendlich) auch so wie die andere Variante.
Werds morgen testen.





Weiter Details im Fotoalbum  

Jetzt noch was gegen das Fading vorne und dann ist es Top !!!

fasj


----------



## citycobra (10. Februar 2008)

fasj schrieb:


> @ citycobra
> 
> Habs nochmal Optisch überarbeitet. Sieht jetzt deutlich filigraner aus.
> 
> ...



die lösung sieht wirklich sehr gut aus, du wirst aber bestimmt probleme mit der beschichtung am sitzrohr bekommen. du jagwire-teile sind ja nicht verkehrt aber wenn man durch den dreck ballert, dann wird sich zwangsläufig auch dreck unter die jagwires setzen. der wirkt dann wie schmirgelpapier und in diesem fall ist ja auch noch richtig druck auf den stellen.

wir waren gestern zwei stunden unterwegs und mit der neuen lösung sind die züge kein einziges mal an die beine gekommen. fährt sich wirklich top.


----------



## fasj (10. Februar 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> die lösung sieht wirklich sehr gut aus, du wirst aber bestimmt probleme mit der beschichtung am sitzrohr bekommen........
> wir waren gestern zwei stunden unterwegs und mit der neuen lösung sind die züge kein einziges mal an die beine gekommen. fährt sich wirklich top.



He,
super das es bei Dir funktioniert.
Ich hab durch einen Unfall kaputte Knie und fahre deshalb mit zu sehr durchgestreckten Knien. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich die Züge gegen die Beine bekomme.

Das mit der Beschichtung macht mit keine Sorgen  
Es gibt ja schwarzes Gewebeband. Das hat sich an meinem alten Jekyll sehr bewährt. 
Beim gross reinemachen kontrollieren und ggf. austauschen.   


fasj


----------



## citycobra (10. Februar 2008)

fasj schrieb:


> He,
> super das es bei Dir funktioniert.
> Ich hab durch einen Unfall kaputte Knie und fahre deshalb mit zu sehr durchgestreckten Knien. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich die Züge gegen die Beine bekomme.
> 
> ...



hehehe auch ne gute variante mit dem klebeband. vom style her gefällt mir die zugeverlegung wirklich sehr gut. ich fahre übrigens auch mit sehr durchgestreckten beinen, weil ich sonst ebenfalls probleme mit den knien bekomme. liegt bei mir aber eher an zuviel hallensport (handball, volleyball, tischtennis, fußball, ...) in den jüngeren jahren. da verschleißen die knie'e übelst.


----------



## tenand (10. Februar 2008)

BEEF schrieb:


> Oh man jetzt seh ich grad das er den Umwerfer auch noch zu hoch montiert hat..
> 
> naja dann muss es auf jeden fall nochmal hin.. wenn ich im kleinsten ritzel vore - hinten in richtung der kleineren Ritzel schalte lieft die Kette irgendwann auf dem Umwerfer auf und schleift natürlich..



Das ist völlig normal. Die neuen 2008er XT Umwerfer sind etwas kleiner von wegen Reifenfreiheit und so....
Bei mir schleift das auch bei vorne klein und hinten klein (Kette liegt dann auf). Allerdings ist das Kreuzen der Kette ein Tabu. Ich mache das nur, wenn das Rad in den Keller kommt, zum Entlasten der Züge etc.
Also wird das im normale Fahrbetrieb nicht auftreten.
Stelle den Umwerfer auf das größte Blatt und schau dir den Abstand zw. Unterkante Umwerfer und Spitzen des Kettenblattes an. Sollte zw. 2 und 3mm sein. Dann ist alles richtig.
Und folgendes noch: 
Schalte einmal komplett durch.
Vorne klein - hinten von groß bis max. zur Mitte.
Vorne mitte - hinten 3. bis 7. Ritzel
Vorne groß - hinten von klein bis max zur Mitte.
Wenn dann nichts schleift und der Abstand wie oben beschr. ist, ist alles bestens!


----------



## BEEF (10. Februar 2008)

ich hab "nur" den LX Umwerfer aber der wird wohl gleich sein...

ja, der Händler hat zu auch gesagt das Shimano im Handbuch schreibt das man so nicht fahren sollte, also klein auf klein..  aber er würde es mir trotzdem neu einstellen..

aber am Sa hab ichs nicht zu ihm geschafft, und jetzt hat er eine woche urlaub, also hab ichs alleine versucht.. und musste feststellen, das ich nichts dagegen machen kann.. wenn ich den Umwerfer weiter runter setze, sitz der umwerfer irgendwann schon auf dem Mittler kettenblatt auf.. naja hab ihn dann wieder hoch, und gangbar gemacht 

bin jetzt am Wochenende schon 36KM gefahren.. ohne größere Probleme.. einzige war halt das schleifen der Bremse... aber das hab ich nicht hinbekommen es so einzustellen.. wenn ichs mal soweit hatte das es nicht schleift, und nen paar meter gefahren bin oder beim lenken schleift trotzdem wieder was..

naja ich schau mal obs wirklich weg geht nach nen paar KM..


----------



## tenand (11. Februar 2008)

Sieht gut aus dein Rad. Habe den gleichen Rahmen nur eben mit Wunschteilen zusammengebaut, quasi customized. Das schleift hört irgendwann auch. Ich habe es heute noch wenn ich sehr schnell fahre oder Kurven.


----------



## BEEF (11. Februar 2008)

ist das denn normal bei scheibenbremsen??

also ich les ja immer 2 Meinungen hier.. die einen sagen ja die anderen meinen auf keinen Fall..

also es stört ja denk ich mal nicht sonderlich.. ich bin halt im moment nur sehr sensibel, da es mein erstes gescheites/teures Bike ist


----------



## tenand (11. Februar 2008)

BEEF schrieb:


> ist das denn normal bei scheibenbremsen??
> 
> also ich les ja immer 2 Meinungen hier.. die einen sagen ja die anderen meinen auf keinen Fall..
> 
> also es stört ja denk ich mal nicht sonderlich.. ich bin halt im moment nur sehr sensibel, da es mein erstes gescheites/teures Bike ist



Als ich meine ersten Scheibenbremsen hatte, habe ich mich genauso gesorgt wie du. Glaub mir, dass geht weg. 
Und bedenke, der Abstand zw. Scheiben und Belägen ist nur etwa ein halber Millimeter. 
Bei Autos ist das genauso, nur dass du das aufgrund des Motors nicht hörst.
Dreh noch ein paar Runden und du wirst sehen. Wenn alles festgeschraubt ist, kann ja auch nichts passieren?! ;-)


----------



## citycobra (11. Februar 2008)

vorallendingen in schnell gefahrenen kurven ist ein leichtes schleifen der scheibenbremsen ganz normal. je größer der durchmesser umso wahrscheinlich das schleifgeräusch. da hört man mit der zeit aber garnicht mehr hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BEEF (12. Februar 2008)

na dann  die ersten 60 Km sind ja schon runter damit 

also dann werd ich mich mal bischen entspannen in zukunft 

danke euch..


----------



## messias (12. Februar 2008)

Endlich!!!  

Nachdem mein Rot-Schwarzes Baby schon am 21.12.2007 bei meinem Händler eingetroffen war aber sich die Hinterrradnabe als defekt herausstellte, konnte Cube jetzt endlich Ersatz liefern und ich durfte meinen Schatz heute endlich zum ersten Mal in meinen Armen begrüßen.
Gott, sieht das Ding geil aus in echt!  

Aber mal ne Frage an die anderen K24-Besitzer hier, wer hat denn noch statt ner Thomson Elite ne Syntace P6 Sattelstütze bekommen?
Bei den zwei Red'n'Black die hier schon gepostet wurden habe ich die Syntace schon gesehen. Spielt Cube mal wieder Ausstattungsroulette?


----------



## citycobra (12. Februar 2008)

japp habe auch die syntace p6 und finde die einfach genial.


----------



## Gorgonzales (12. Februar 2008)

Abend allerseits,
ich bräuchte mal ein paar Tipps für ein AMS 125 K 24 2008. Heute bin ich eins bei meinem Händler probegefahren und muss sagen Hut ab! Ich bin begeistert von dem Teil! Mein Problem ist jetzt die Rahmengröße da ich *193cm/94* cm groß bin. Ich war auf einem 20" unterwegs gewesen und fand es sehr wendig und die Sitzposition nicht zu kompakt aber mein Händler meinte ich seh darauf aus wie auf einem Kinderfahrrad und rät mir unbedingt zu einem 22" was mir allerdings als AMS 100 sehr groß vorkommt.
Die Sattelstütze vom 20er reicht gerade so für meine Beinlänge.
Hat zufällig einer von euch ein *FOTO* eines *2008er in 22*" ? Oder gibt es hier jemanden mit dem gleichen Problem?
Wie verhält sich ein 22" auf dem Trail da sich der Radstand mit 8mm ja nicht zu arg unterscheidet oder merkt man das gravierend.

Ach ja Lieferdatum wär mitte März anfang April.
Für ein paar nützliche Tipps wär ich euch dankbar, denn es handelt sich ja immerhin nicht um ein Paar neue Schuhe.

Gruß Andi


----------



## bertoni (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich benötige Eure Hilfe! Ich interessiere mich auch für ein Cube AMS 125 K 24. Ich habe das Rad getestet und bin begeistert. Ein lokaler Händler bietet ein Cube AMS 125 K 24 (SRAM) aus 2007 für  EUR 2.000 an. Ist dies Eurer Meinung nach ein fairer Kurs? Danke für Eure Antworten vorab!
Gruß bertoni


----------



## citycobra (12. Februar 2008)

Gorgonzales schrieb:


> Abend allerseits,
> ich bräuchte mal ein paar Tipps für ein AMS 125 K 24 2008. Heute bin ich eins bei meinem Händler probegefahren und muss sagen Hut ab! Ich bin begeistert von dem Teil! Mein Problem ist jetzt die Rahmengröße da ich *193cm/94* cm groß bin. Ich war auf einem 20" unterwegs gewesen und fand es sehr wendig und die Sitzposition nicht zu kompakt aber mein Händler meinte ich seh darauf aus wie auf einem Kinderfahrrad und rät mir unbedingt zu einem 22" was mir allerdings als AMS 100 sehr groß vorkommt.
> Die Sattelstütze vom 20er reicht gerade so für meine Beinlänge.
> Hat zufällig einer von euch ein *FOTO* eines *2008er in 22*" ? Oder gibt es hier jemanden mit dem gleichen Problem?
> ...



ich bin 183cm und fahre das ams125 in 20". bei deiner körpergröße und vorallendingen der großen schrittlänge würde ich dir auch zum 22" raten. mit bildern eines 22" kann ich leider nicht dienen, habe auch noch keine zu gesicht bekommen. letzten endes wirst du um eine probefahrt nicht herum kommen, schließlich musst du dich auf dem teil ja auch wohl fühlen.


----------



## citycobra (12. Februar 2008)

bertoni schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich benötige Eure Hilfe! Ich interessiere mich auch für ein Cube AMS 125 K 24. Ich habe das Rad getestet und bin begeistert. Ein lokaler Händler bietet ein Cube AMS 125 K 24 (SRAM) aus 2007 für  EUR 2.000 an. Ist dies Eurer Meinung nach ein fairer Kurs? Danke für Eure Antworten vorab!
> Gruß bertoni



meiner meinung nach deutlich zu teuer. hab dir mal ne pm geschickt.


----------



## BEEF (12. Februar 2008)

183 und welche schrittlänge?? ich fahre mit 183/83 nen 18"


----------



## messias (13. Februar 2008)

Gorgonzales schrieb:


> Abend allerseits,
> ich bräuchte mal ein paar Tipps für ein AMS 125 K 24 2008. Heute bin ich eins bei meinem Händler probegefahren und muss sagen Hut ab! Ich bin begeistert von dem Teil! Mein Problem ist jetzt die Rahmengröße da ich *193cm/94* cm groß bin. Ich war auf einem 20" unterwegs gewesen und fand es sehr wendig und die Sitzposition nicht zu kompakt aber mein Händler meinte ich seh darauf aus wie auf einem Kinderfahrrad und rät mir unbedingt zu einem 22" was mir allerdings als AMS 100 sehr groß vorkommt.
> Die Sattelstütze vom 20er reicht gerade so für meine Beinlänge.
> Hat zufällig einer von euch ein *FOTO* eines *2008er in 22*" ? Oder gibt es hier jemanden mit dem gleichen Problem?
> ...



Hey Andi,

wenn du noch etwas Geduld hast, dann kann ich dir heut Abend ein paar Bilder von meinem 22er machen. Die ersten Erfahrungen vom Trail kann ich dir dann am Wochenende geben.
Ich bin übrigens 190/94.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tenand (13. Februar 2008)

Ich bin 1,82/86 und fahre 18". Paßt perfekt. Oberkörper- und Armlänge sind nicht unerheblich. Hast du die Möglichkeit, die vermessen zu lassen?
Ansonsten gibt es die Möglichkeit, dich selbst zu vermessen
Lade die Datei runter: http://www.vcvolketswil.ch/downloads/dieoptimalebikegeometrie.pdf
Ist zumindest ein Anhaltspunkt für die Oberrohrlänge, die quasi am wichtigste zur Bestimmung der richtige Rahmengrösse ist.

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich fast 20" fahren könnte. Deswegen würde ich dir schon raten 22" zu nehmen. Jedoch auf jeden Fall beiden Größe probefahren.


----------



## BEEF (13. Februar 2008)

naja, aber wenn du dich auf dem 20" wohl gefühlt hast ist es doch ok? Muss man halt wirklich den 22" zum vergleich haben..


----------



## fasj (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
das mit "Regel" find ich schwierig.

Ich bin 180/89 und fahre ein 20" und passt genau.
Ich bin im Herbst ein Stereo 18" gefahren und fand es OK, hatte aber kein vergleich zum 20". Beim AMS war mir das 18" definitiv zu klein.

Ich bin aber vorher Jahrelang Cannondale gefahren, und von demher eher gestreckte Haltung gewohnt.
Da ist das AMS 125 im Moment schon "sehr" aufrecht. 
Ich hab dann mal die Geometriedaten vom Jekyll und meinem verglichen.
Ich fand das schon sehr schwierig, da natürlich jeder andere Angabe (gemessen von wo nach wo) macht.

Wo ich mein Rad abgeholt habe, war ein anderer Kunde da, der kam mit seinen alten 2 Bikes um im Vergleich Räder zu testen. Alle gleiche Rahmengrösse aber auf welchem man sich wohl fühlt......

Nach meiner Meinung hilft nur eine Probefahrt.

fasj


----------



## Gorgonzales (13. Februar 2008)

Leider hatte ich nur das AMS Pro in 22" zum direkten vergleich, was ja etwas sportlicher ist. Laut Geometriedaten ist ja das AMS Pro in 22" 8mm länger wie das 125 in 22". Wie ich aber sehen konnte ist das Oberrohr  bei beiden größen gleich hoch.

@ messias: Auf die Fotos bin ich gespannt!!


----------



## citycobra (13. Februar 2008)

BEEF schrieb:


> 183 und welche schrittlänge?? ich fahre mit 183/83 nen 18"



die schrittlänge beläuft sich auf 89cm. 
hatte mich auf das 20" drauf gesetzt und fühlte mich direkt pudelwohl.

@Gorgonzales
ich würde mich ebenfalls hauptsächlich nach der oberrohrlänge richten.


----------



## messias (13. Februar 2008)

So, hier mal n schneller Schnappschuss von meinem K24 in 22".
Tag war lang, ich bitte die mangelnde fotografische Inspiration zu entschuldigen, kann aber gern noch Detailaufnahmen machen, wenn dich irgendwas speziell interessiert.



In meinem Album gibts auch noch zwei andere Bilder.

Ansonsten schließe ich mich der Meinung von Citycobra an, entscheidend bei der Größenbestimmung ist die Oberrohrlänge. Dummerweise hilft das bei der Wahl zwischen 20" und 22" beim AMS 125 nicht viel weiter, der wesentliche Unterschied ist da eigentlich nur die Sitzrohrlänge.
Ich hab ziemlich lange Gräten (so wie du) und mich deswegen für's 22er entschieden. Beim 20er hatte ich die Stütze schon am Anschlag und der Sattel war mir noch immer nicht hoch genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (13. Februar 2008)

messias schrieb:


> So, hier mal n schneller Schnappschuss von meinem K24 in 22".
> Tag war lang, ich bitte die mangelnde fotografische Inspiration zu entschuldigen, kann aber gern noch Detailaufnahmen machen, wenn dich irgendwas speziell interessiert.
> 
> 
> ...



sehr schick, vorallendingen mit der zusätzlichen stütze zwischen sitz- und oberrohr.


----------



## Gorgonzales (13. Februar 2008)

Danke für deine Mühe siieht gut aus...
vorallem das mit dem abfallendem Oberrohr hat Cube gut gemacht. Ich glaube das war letztes Jahr anders.
Bei mir ist es genau so mit der Sattelstütze, war am Anschlag aber 2-3cm hätt ich noch gebraucht. Werd mich wohl für den 22" entscheiden.

@ messias:
Macht es von der Größe einen Unterschied bezüglich der Wendigkeit? Ich denk mal nicht oder?
Die Stütze ist Serie oder hast du sie tauschen lassen? Die macht das längere Oberrohr wieder gut...


----------



## messias (13. Februar 2008)

Gorgonzales schrieb:


> @ messias:
> Macht es von der Größe einen Unterschied bezüglich der Wendigkeit? Ich denk mal nicht oder?
> Die Stütze ist Serie oder hast du sie tauschen lassen? Die macht das längere Oberrohr wieder gut...



Ich konnte das 20er nur kurz Probe fahren und mein 22er werde ich auch erst am Wochenende das erste Mal ins Gelände bekommen - die Arbeit...
Jedenfalls kann ich daher keine qualifizierte Einschätzung abgeben, wie die Unterschiede in der Wenigkeit zwischen 20" und 22" sind. Rechnerisch müsste das 20er natürlich einen Tick agiler sein, aber ich persönlich halte es für fraglich, ob man die 1,3% mehr Oberrohrlänge und 0,7% mehr Radstand (bzw. jeweils 8mm) wirklich spürt.

Die Stütze hab ich serienmässig bekommen, bei citycobra kannst du die auch sehen. Allerdings hats hier auch schon K24er gehabt, wo wie auf der Website angegeben die Thomson Setback verbaut war. Im Zweifel solltest du also mit deinem Händler klären, welche Stütze du tatsächlich bekommst.


----------



## Ivonnche (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo hat jemand schon ein 16 Zoll AMS 125 mit Louise Ausstattung bekommen? Ich hab das Bike ende Oktober bestellt und noch keinen Anruf vom Händler bis jetzt. Habe nächste Woche Urlaub und werde am Wochenende noch mal hinfahren. Wenn es immer noch nicht da ist , dann kann er es behalten.


----------



## messias (13. Februar 2008)

Ich kann mich täuschen, aber von einem 2008er 125 Louise hab ich hier bisher noch gar nichts gehört.
Gibt es da vielleicht Lieferschwierigkeiten mit der Bremse (nur Spekulation)?


----------



## fasj (14. Februar 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> hehehe auch ne gute variante mit dem klebeband. vom style her gefällt mir die zugeverlegung wirklich sehr gut. ich fahre übrigens auch mit sehr durchgestreckten beinen, weil ich sonst ebenfalls probleme mit den knien bekomme. liegt bei mir aber eher an zuviel hallensport (handball, volleyball, tischtennis, fußball, ...) in den jüngeren jahren. da verschleißen die knie'e übelst.




Hallo,
hab hier noch was geschrieben dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4480693&postcount=16

fasj


----------



## GnadenWade (14. Februar 2008)

messias schrieb:


> Ich kann mich täuschen, aber von einem 2008er 125 Louise hab ich hier bisher noch gar nichts gehört.
> Gibt es da vielleicht Lieferschwierigkeiten mit der Bremse (nur Spekulation)?



Mein Ende November bestelltes 125 Louise kann ich morgen abholen


----------



## messias (14. Februar 2008)

Kleines Update: 



Naa, was hat sich verändert?


----------



## tenand (14. Februar 2008)

Die Kurbelarme stehen jetzt anders! ;-)


----------



## chief70 (14. Februar 2008)

na die felgen,
boa 22 is ja n riesn gaul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (14. Februar 2008)

tenand schrieb:


> Die Kurbelarme stehen jetzt anders! ;-)


Bingo!


----------



## jami (14. Februar 2008)

messias schrieb:


> Ich kann mich täuschen, aber von einem 2008er 125 Louise hab ich hier bisher noch gar nichts gehört.
> Gibt es da vielleicht Lieferschwierigkeiten mit der Bremse (nur Spekulation)?



Habe meines mit der Loise vor 2wochen nach 4monatiger Wartezeit bekommen.
Mit dem Bike bis jetzt super zufrieden, das warten hat sich auf jedenfall gelohnt. mfg jami


----------



## citycobra (14. Februar 2008)

messias schrieb:


> Kleines Update:
> 
> 
> 
> Naa, was hat sich verändert?



sry aber gefällt mir persönlich nicht, ist nun zuviel weiß dran.


----------



## messias (15. Februar 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> sry aber gefällt mir persönlich nicht, ist nun zuviel weiß dran.



Aaach! Wär ja auch langweilig, wenn alle das gleiche mögen würden. Ich für meinen Teil finds total geil 
Und morgen wird das eh alles einheitlich braun gefärbt


----------



## citycobra (15. Februar 2008)

messias schrieb:


> Aaach! Wär ja auch langweilig, wenn alle das gleiche mögen würden. Ich für meinen Teil finds total geil
> Und morgen wird das eh alles einheitlich braun gefärbt



zum thema geschmäcker muss ich dir recht geben. hätte es geil gefunden, wenn die felgen so ein milchiges weiß wie beim cube schriftzug hätten. das wird aber wohl leider kein hersteller anbieten.

ps: du hast da übrigens noch was gelbes am oberrohr kleben. *fg*


----------



## Galicier (17. Februar 2008)

Hab jetzt endlich mein bike bekommen. Fährt sich echt geil. Hab allerdings festgestellt, dass auf den kurzen gefahrenen Teerstücken die Disc des Hinterrades ab und an ein metallisches "Kling" hören läßt. Es ist kein Geräusch wie das allseits bekannte leichte schleifen beim Einfahren. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee was das ist und wie man´s beendet?


----------



## Thomas_v2 (17. Februar 2008)

@messias:

Sag mal welcher Modelljahrgang ist den dein AMS125? Ich meine, wegen dieser zusätzlichen Strebe vom Oberrohr zur Sattelstütze. Im 2008er Katalog und an dem Rad bei einem Händler ist diese nicht vorhanden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## flyingstereo (17. Februar 2008)

Die Stütze ist nur bei den "großen" Rahmen drin.


----------



## messias (18. Februar 2008)

Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> @messias:
> 
> Sag mal welcher Modelljahrgang ist den dein AMS125? Ich meine, wegen dieser zusätzlichen Strebe vom Oberrohr zur Sattelstütze. Im 2008er Katalog und an dem Rad bei einem Händler ist diese nicht vorhanden.
> 
> ...



Hi Thomas,

wie flyingstereo schon sagte, diese Versteifung gibt's nur beim 22" Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## myata (8. April 2008)

ich habe meins auch endlich  
und das noch weit vor dem genannten liefertermin in KW 21,
ich bin happy !!!

gruß an alle


----------

